# Dell 8110 fell now no signal to monitor



## Trying2learn (Feb 9, 2017)

Dell dimension 8110b


I pulled my old bird out the closet to put in the den since a couple of relatives have found joy in using my printer, so this dell could be a decent guests computer. I temporarily placed it in a chair and boom 1 minute later it falls removing hard drive that wasnt properly secured. After 1 hr of troubleshooting i gave up. The computer had sat for 2 weeks until i built up energy to move a couple of cords and try things since i had no layout on where things were before the fall. It seems to be alot of open cords that seem like they should be plugged in but i dont see anywhere to plug them in.


Like i said troubleshooting i flipped a few switches and im not sure of what position it was in. Like on the back there's switch thats 110 and if i push it to other position its 220. A couple of times it came on on 220 then it would only on 110...regardless neither gave a signal to monitor while the fan and drives seem to be running. I do notice my keyboard lights (num, scroll etc.)blink very fast a dim orange color almost as if its not getting enough power or connection. I had never saw these colors from keyboard.It has always been a solid yellow color. 

I dont think anything is broke, i just think i dont have things (hard drive or mb) plugged in right.

1 pic shows 5 or 6 ends that seem like they should be plugged in but i see nowhere they should go... a couple are same style going in dvd im not sure which fell out so i just plugged one closest to hard drive.

This has 1 dvd drive, a hard drive, no floppy or slave drive.

Thanks


----------



## Fish_Stick (Feb 28, 2017)

The switch on the back on the power supply should be set to 110V. That's the voltage for what's coming out of the wall to the PC. 

Second thing would be to unplug the hard drive entirely from the power supply (the 4 wire plug on the back). Check all of your connections coming off the back of the computer and make sure they are tight / plugged in. The extra wires / plugs are fine as long as every device has a power connection (DVD drive, hard drive, mother board etc).

Try and turn on the computer then. Regardless of a hard drive being present you should still get a BIOS screen that shows some signs of life for the computer. It's very possible that when the hard drive came crashing out it damaged the mother board. Hard drives are heavy and have pretty decent corners that could have easily damaged something.


----------



## Trying2learn (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks for your reply.

I get no signal to monitor. It says monitor going to sleep. I know monitor is fine. Computer sounds like everything is running. I'll unplug hard drive when i get home.
Thanks


----------



## Trying2learn (Feb 9, 2017)

When i hooked up monitor to another computer it works fine. I notice the vga port on tower (female) has a missing screw. Sorry i dont know the name, but there's the vga cord that plugs in the tower then you twist 2 screws on cord to the female on desktop. Both screes on cord are fine but 1 of the spots on tower looks ripped out, so i cant screw 1 of the 2 in. Ive saw online that they dont have to be screwed in at all? The blue part with pins sits in fine. So regarding 2 screws....would 1 not making a connection effect anything? 

I dont know if this means anything but the monitor is blank and when i unplug the cord completely from female on tower it starts showing Dell no connection.
Thanks


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Dell has downloadable inside "maps" for their computers so you know what each port/slot is for.


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

Sounds like a dead motherboard. You would probably be better off going to a thrift store and buying a new tower. It would be cheaper. Just make sure that you look for a comparable system or better (2.5ghz CPU, 2gb RAM, 160gb Hard drive). If you had a spare video card lying around you could throw that in and see if it works, but unless you have a friend with a spare who will give it to you for free I would just go to the thrift store.

Sorry.


----------



## Trying2learn (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks a lot my friend!


----------

